# Arenas (<15,000)



## ccfc-4-life (Nov 6, 2006)

Well we have a thread for indoor arenas and halls larger than 15,000. But I have always loved the small suburban indoor arenas(especially around the 7,000 - 10,000 capacity range)

eg. for minor league american sports / indoor sports in other countries / other events. I wonder if anybody else is also a fan of the small "cosey" indoor arenas around the world and would be good enough to show us their favourites


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll start with my three favorites.

The Williams Arena in Minnesota also referred to as the barn for obvious reasons. Built in 1928 and still in use today with a 14,000 capacity. Home of the Minnesota Golden Gophers. Notice the raised court. A lot like the raised pitches at some English soccer stadiums.











Then there's Hinkle Fieldhouse in Indianapolis. Also built in 1928 seating 11,000. Also with a raised floor.










Lastly, New Castle Fieldhouse in Indiana. With seating for 9,000 it's the largest high school gym in the world.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Poreč: 3,710


----------



## Alx-D (Oct 21, 2008)

Canada is loaded full of small capacity arenas for junior hockey. I don't feel like posting all of them so check out these sites:

www.ohlarenaguide.com
www.qmjhlarenaguide.com


----------



## Flyboy41 (Jul 30, 2006)

The Bank of Kentucky Center at Northern Kentucky University has a capacity of around 9,000 for basketball.


















Can't find a good overall view of the facility since it just opened.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Gallagher-Iba Arena at Oklahoma State University in Stillwater, OK

Cap. 13,611










and home of one of the greatest basketball games i have ever seen


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

This thread is incomplete without Cameron Indoor:


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Kaunas Sports hall cap. 5000 built in 1939
With craziest and best fans in the world :








©joker :


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Spaladium Arena, Split (12.000):


















:cheers:


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Spiroudome (7500), Charleroi


----------



## npmrsi (Oct 30, 2008)

Holstenhalle, Neumünster (3,500/4,000 with additional seats like on the photo)



















There are plans for a 40 million € renovation which should start in 2010. The capacity would be increased to 4,500/5,000 seats (I don´t know if there will be the possibility to install temporary seats like now)


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

JQH Arena, 11,000 opened 2008


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Krešimir Čosić hall, Zadar, Croatia (8.000):


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

Multipurpose *Carver Arena in Peoria IL.... * (USA) 










(image from flickr.com)

Maximum seating Capacity for typical events varies - 11, 597 (Basketball): 9,919 (Hockey): 12,145 " In-the-round " or 8,500 - 9500 " end stage " (Concerts)​


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

*Agora (Tennis Arena) Valencia, SPAIN*

Is going to have this use:
http://www.valenciaopen500.com/index.php?i=3

Construction pics of this MASSIVE building designed by Calatrava

*December 20, 2008*



FanSSC said:


> Fotitos de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Patraix said:


> Saludos...


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Patriot Center at George Mason University

Farifax, VA

Cap. 10,000

note the Final Four banner at the top right of the screen...looks a little out of place doesnt it?


----------



## Petey21 (Sep 8, 2008)

Alx-D said:


> Canada is loaded full of small capacity arenas for junior hockey. I don't feel like posting all of them so check out these sites:
> 
> www.ohlarenaguide.com
> www.qmjhlarenaguide.com


Those are some great sites, thanks! 

And here's a similar site about ice hockey arenas all over Europe, ranging from tiny barns with a capacity of a few hundred to the largest indoor hockey arenas in Europe. Well worth checking out for those interested in European indoor arenas.

http://www.hockeyarenas.net/


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Here is my local arena, the Sheffield Arena. Capacity is around 12,500 for seating events. 
Its host to an ice hockey team - the Sheffield Steelers and plays host to concerts, show jumping, wrestling etc. overall a great 
multi purpose arena!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Faliron Multiuse Hall

Cap: 3,836 - 8,536 seats











































































































www.worldstadiums.com
*gm2263
olympic geek* (www.flickr.com)
www.stadia.gr


----------



## Alx-D (Oct 21, 2008)

Here are the latest and greatest junior hockey rinks in Ontario:

WFCU Centre
6500 cap.
opened 2008
Windsor, On.
Home of the Spitfires

















K-Rock Centre
5700 cap.
opened 2008
Kingston, On.
Home of the Frontenacs

















Essar Centre (formerly Steelback Centre)
5000 cap.
opened 2006
Sault Ste.Marie, On.
Home of the Soo Greyhounds

















General Motors Centre
5500 cap.
opened 2006
Oshawa, On.
Home of the Generals


















John Labatt Centre
9100 cap.
opened 2002
London, On.
Home of the Knights


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Alex G. Spanos Center (cap. 6,150), Stockton, CA









RIMAC Arena (cap. 5,000), San Diego, CA


----------



## Frnjchuga031 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dvorana Gradski Vrt, Osijek, Croatia (3,500)


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Porsche Arena (cap. 6,100), Stuttgart, Germany









Stade Pierre de Coubertin (cap. 4,836), Paris, France


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

A selection of Belgian indoor arenas with a capacity below 7,000:

*Spiroudôme, Charleroi*
Capacity: 6,300 seats (basketball)








*Country Hall, Liège*
Capacity: 5,500 seats (basketball)








*Lotto Arena, Antwerpen*
Capacity: 5,259 seats (basketball)








*Sleuyter Arena, Oostende*
Capacity: 5,000 seats (basketball)








Expodroom, Bree
Capacity: 4,000 (basketball)








Mons.Arena, Mons
Capacity: 3,700 (basketball)








Kuipke, Gent
Capacity: 3,000 (cycling)








Lotto Dome, Maaseik
Capacity: 2,500 (volleyball)








Forum, Aalst
Capacity: 2,036 (basketball)








Schiervelde, Roeselare
Capacity: 1,984 (volleyball)








Arenahal, Antwerpen
Capacity: 1,196 (after renovation)
Former home of Antwerp Giants (basketball)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Demetrius said:


> Galatsi Olympic Hall in 2004 Olympic games configuration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been to the complex and it was very nice but unfortunately (or not) the place has been leased by a Portuguese and a Hellenic company for couple decades or something like that. It will be a shopping center.

Present(?)





































www.stadia.gr

Future


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

I will post later some indoor halls that i like.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Faliro Arena
Athens, Hellas
Capacity: 3.836 - 8.536














































www.stadia.gr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Philippos Amiridis
Xanthi, Hellas
Capacity: 3.957





































www.stadia.gr


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

TEI Indoor Hall
Heraklion, Hellas
Capacity: 1.816




























www.stadia.gr


----------



## machinehead11 (Oct 13, 2004)

Awesome thread! Love the pics, especially the Dallas Sportatorium ones. Brings back great memories of when I used to watch WCCW wrestling there as a kid. It had no A/C inside, but was full of character.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Cedar Park Center (cap. 6,800), Cedar Park, TX









Chase Arena at Reich Family Pavilion (cap. 3,508), Hartford, CT









Dr. Pepper Arena (cap. 6,000), Frisco, TX


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Cairns Convention Centre (cap. 5,300), Cairns, Australia









Townsville Entertainment Centre (cap. 5,257), Townsville, Australia


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









University of Technology Gymnasium (cap. 7,500), Beijing, China









Hala Arena	(cap. 4,000), Poznan, Poland


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Arena Zenica, Bosnia and Herzegovina (6.500)



















Skenderija Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina (6.000)



















Dvroana Pecara Siroki Brijeg, Bosnia and Herzegovina (4.000)


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Faliro Arena looks really good kay:


----------



## Bluejays753 (Sep 1, 2009)

I would love to see WWE or TNA have a event at the ECW arena.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:

















Hala Mistrzow (cap. 4,000), Wloclawek, Poland

















Stampede Corral (cap. 6,475), Calgary, AB


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Ivanski said:


> Faliro Arena looks really good kay:


Since you like it, couple more photos 
































































*Athens 2004* (www.flickr.com), *chronisc* (www.panoramio.com), *PIAZZA del POPOLO* (www.flickr.com), *V a ∫ i ℓ i ∫* (www.picasaweb.google.gr),
www.in2life.gr

-----------------------------

and a video of the Hellenic Volley Cup Final which was held in Faliron last spring:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Sioux Falls Arena (cap. 6,300), Sioux Falls, SD









US Cellular Coliseum (cap. 7,000), Bloomington, IL









Urban Plains Centre (cap. 6,000), Fargo, ND


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Nebraska Coliseum (cap. 4,200), Lincoln, NE

















Tyson Center (cap. 6,735), Sioux City, IA


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Barre Auditorium (cap. 1,856), Barre, VT









Tucson Convention Center Arena (cap. 7,730), Tucson, AZ


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









The Thunderdome (cap. 6,000), Santa Barbara, CA









McCarthey Athletic Center (cap. 6,000), Spokane, WA


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:

























Goggin Ice Center & Steve Cady Arena (cap. 3,100), Oxford, OH


----------



## zimi123 (Aug 21, 2008)

Banska Bystrica ,Slovakia (capacity 3200)


----------



## nanor (Dec 7, 2009)

The Breaffy sports arena from post #92 is actually in Castlebar, Co.Mayo not Clare.
In Castlebar, we have 2 sports arenas/events centers: The T.F. Royal Theatre and events center and the Breaffy arena. Both can hold around 2,000 people which is quite strange as Castlebar is a town of just 7,000 people.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry but the size of this pic is too large to post::

http://www.amarillociviccenter.com/images/venues/panoramas/b-vr_coliseum.jpg
Cal Farley Coliseum (cap. 6,670), Amarillo, TX









Asty Tokushima (cap. 5,000), Tokushima, Japan









TD Banknorth Sports Center (cap. 3,500), Hamden, CT


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

Peristeri (West Athens metro area) Sports hall, cap. 3.100 :


















Zofria (NW Athens metro area) Sports hall, cap. 2.500:

















Maroussi (North Athens metro area) St. Thomas' sports hall (cap. 1400)


----------



## luis fernando (Jul 2, 2006)

very nice, congrats


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

Patras (North Peloponnese) Greece:"D. Tofalos" sportshall, cap.:4.100

























Patras,Peloponnese, Greece: Appolo's "Perivola" sportshall, cap.:3.500

















Patras, E.A.P. (Patras Sports Union) sportshall, cap.: 2.000


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Akita Prefectural Gymnasium (cap. 6,000), Akita, Japan









Komazawa Gymnasium (cap. 3,875), Tokyo, Japan









Todoroki Arena (cap. 6,500), Kawasaki, Japan


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

ShoWare Center (cap. 6,500), Kent, WA









Kagoshima Arena (cap. 5,000), Kagoshima, Japan


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

The Pavilion (6,500), Philadelphia, PA









Carnesecca Arena (cap. 1,500), New York City, NY


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Matthews Arena (cap. 6,000), Boston, MA









Centre Pierre Charbonneau (cap. 2,700), Montreal, QC


----------



## SJAnfield (Jun 18, 2009)

Commandant said:


> More:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats with the Celtics and Bruins banners hanging in the arena? Local pride?


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

SJAnfield said:


> Whats with the Celtics and Bruins banners hanging in the arena? Local pride?


This arena (formerly known as Boston Arena) was former home of the Celtics (1946 to 1955), Bruins (1924–1928), and the New England Whalers (1972–73).


----------



## SJAnfield (Jun 18, 2009)

Commandant said:


> This arena (formerly known as Boston Arena) was home to the Celtics in 1946 to 1955 and the Bruins (1924–1928). Also was the New England Whalers (1972–73) home.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

SJAnfield said:


> Thanks for the clarification


No prob.

Mas:









Bren Events Center (cap. 5,700), Irvine, CA









Leavey Center (cap. 5,000), Santa Clara, CA


----------



## SUPERSK (Jan 29, 2010)

Steep seating puts you on top of the action.










HQ:
http://www.hockeybarn.com/images_content/articles/200902/5b.jpg 
http://www.hockeybarn.com/images_content/articles/200902/5c.jpg


Yost Ice Arena (6,637) Ann Arbor, MI
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yost_Ice_Arena

USA Today article about the arena
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/hockey/2008-03-03-yost-focus_N.htm


----------



## Ogie Ogilthorpe (Feb 2, 2010)

Betty Engelstad Arena 
Grand Forks, ND
Cap. 3,300


















Ralph Engelstad Arena at Thief River Falls
Thief River Falls, MN
Cap. 3,569


















"Old" Ralph Engelstad Arena
Grand Forks, ND (University of North Dakota Campus)
Cap. 6,070


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

McLeod Center (cap. 7,000), Cedar Falls, Iowa:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Standard Bank Arena (cap. 6,300), Johannesburg, South Africa









The BritAma Arena (cap. 4,000), North Jakarta, Indonesia









The City Sport Arena Or Yehuda (cap. 1,400), Givat Shmuel, Israel


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

skyridgeline said:


> Palazzetto dello sport(Rome)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Hiroshima Green Arena (cap. 8,000), Hiroshima, Japan









Namihaya Dome (cap. 6,000), Kadoma, Japan

















Prospera Centre (cap. 5,000), Chilliwack, BC


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Osaka Municipal Central Gymnasium (cap. 8,000), Osaka, Japan









Wakayama Big Whale (cap. 8,500), Wakayama, Japan


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Arenas in Poland:
Łuczniczka, Bydgoszcz (capacity: 6500)

















Hala Sportowo-Widowiskowa, Gdynia (4784)

















Hala Sportowo-Widowiskowa, Zielona Góra (~5000)


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:

























State Farm Arena (cap. 6,800), Hidalgo, TX









Marine Messe Fukuoka (cap. 8,500), Fukuoka, Japan


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Marine Messe in Fukuoka






The distance between stands and the field is really huge


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:









Ishikawa Sports Center (cap. 5,000), Ishikawa, Japan









Doug Mitchell Thunderbird Sports Centre (cap. 6,800), University Endowment Lands, BC


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Kyoto Aquarena (cap. 1,000), Kyoto, Japan









Big Hat (cap. 4,039), Nagano, Japan









Rainbow Ice (cap. 3,500), Nagoya, Japan









Ehime Prefectural Budokan (cap. 2,932), Matsuyama, Japan


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks to http://www.geocities.jp/muguken1975/hockey_arena-jpn.htm for pics and info!









Osaka Pool (cap. 3,464), Osaka, Japan









Kushiro Ice (cap. 2,539), Kushiro, Japan









Swan Arena (cap. 3,015), Tomakomai, Japan









Nikkō Kirifuri Ice Arena (cap. 2,000), Nikko, Japan









DyDo Drinco Ice Arena (cap. 2,482), Tokyo, Japan









Tsukisamu Gymnasium (cap. 2,321), Sapporo, Japan


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Shin-Yokohama Skate Center (cap. 1,500), Yokohama, Japan









Kobe Port Island Sports Center (cap. 3,000), Kobe, Japan









Munn Ice Arena (cap. 6,470), East Lansing, MI

Sorry about the size:









Dubai Ice Mall (cap. 2,000), Dubai, UAE


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

It would be awesome to play at that UAE sheet, but Im sure the ice is complete crap


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Zamet Centre (cap. 2,380), Rijeka, Croatia

























Siauliai Arena (cap. 7,000), Siauliai, Lithuania

























Majori Primary School Sports Hall (cap. 360), Jurmala, Latvia


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Sports and Leisure Centre (cap. 5,088), Langreo, Spain









Gymnasium 46° 09′ N / 16° 50′ (cap. 2,000), Koprivnica, Croatia









Bourbon Beans Dome (cap. 1,500), Miki, Japan


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Anderson Arena (cap. 4,700), Bowling Green, OH









John W. Pope, Jr. Convocation Center (cap. 3,095), Buies Creek, NC


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice small arenas in Croatia, Latvia, Lithuania and Spain.


----------



## MeerkatCity (Aug 21, 2008)

BRAEHEAD ARENA, GLASGOW, UK


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.ateneo.edu/files/501/gym-bw.gif

http://www.ateneo.edu/files/501/court-wide.gif

The Blue Eagle gym at the Ateneo De Manila University, Philippines. It was opened on December 3, 1949 with a seating capacity of 7,800.


----------



## Tooga (Nov 8, 2009)

Hovet, Stockholm (8,094)


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

Thnaks for your work, Commandant. many nice arenas.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Eisarena Alberschwende (cap. 1,500), Bregenzerwald, Austria


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Grand Arena, Cape Town (6,000)











*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*2010 FIFA WC Preliminary Draw*

*ICC Arena, Durban









*


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Ankara-Turkey

Başkent Volleyball Center- 7623 










Kayseri Kadir Has sport hall 7400


----------



## MisterDomin (Jul 31, 2010)

Gdańsk , Poland ERGO ARENA
11.5 K


----------



## MisterDomin (Jul 31, 2010)

*SPODEK(eng.saucer "ufo")* Katowice,Poland
11.5 K Polish Fans


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Read the thread's title and think


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

The "Hoosier Gym", Knightstown, Ind. Gym, built in 1921. Nothing beats it.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Park Slope Armory, Brooklyn, New York, NY









Yaoundé Sports Complex (cap. 5,000), Yaoundé, Cameroon









Thomas M. Ryan Center (cap. 7,657), Kingston, RI









Class of 1923 Arena (cap. 2,900), Philadelphia, PA


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Alfond Arena (cap. 5,712), Orono, ME









Bright Hockey Center (cap. 2.850), Allston, MA


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Louis Brown Athletic Center, Piscataway, N.J., Rutgers University (8,000)









Jadwin Gymnasium, Princeton, N.J., Princeton University (6,854)









Atlantic City Convention Center, Atlantic City, N.J.


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Boardwalk Hall seats more than 8,000.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

I wonder if Bruce Springsteen ever played at the Boardwalk hall? Probably has many times.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Credit Union Place (cap. 3,500), Summerside, P.E.I.


Greater Atlanta Christian School Long Forum (cap. 4,000), Norcross, GA


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Guildford Spectrum (cap. 3,000), Guildford, Surrey, England









Crystal Palace National Sport Centre Arena (cap. 3,500), London, England


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Northumbria University Sports Central (cap. 3,000), Newcastle, England









Dunn-Oliver Acadome (cap. 7,400), Montgomery, AL









The David S. Mack Sports and Exhibition Complex (cap. 5,124), Hempstead, NY









Jack Stephens Center (cap. 5,600), Little Rock, AR









Junell Center (cap. 5,500), San Angelo, TX









Forbes Arena (cap. 6,000), Atlanta, GA

















Convocation Center (cap. 7,200), Hampton, VA









Bloomer Sullivan Arena (cap. 3,617), Durant, OK


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

GSU Sports Arena (cap. 4,500), Atlanta, GA









Magnitogorsk Arena (cap. 7,700), Magnitogorsk, Russia









Neftekhimik Ice Palace, Nizhnekamsk, Russia


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Independence Events Center (cap. 5,800), Independence, MO

















Cedar Park Center (cap. 6,660), Cedar Park, TX









Arrington Community Ice Arena (cap. 446), Adrian, MI

















Woolwich Memorial Centre (cap. 1,300), Elmira, ON


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Broomfield Events Center (cap. 6,000), Broomfield, CO

























ShoWare Center (cap. 6,500), Kent, WA


----------



## CVTower (Dec 6, 2010)

Valley View Casino Center (formerly known as the San Diego Sports Arena...and before that the iPayOne Center...and before that the San Diego Sports Arena...and originally the San Diego International Sports Center). To many San Diegans who think the place is a dump, it's known as the San Diego Sports Aroma. It's capacity's are 12,000 (arena football), 12,920 (ice hockey), 14,500 (basketball), 14,800 (concerts), 13,000 (circus), and 16,100 (mixed martial arts)










Lakers' exhibition game


----------



## Don Q (Dec 27, 2009)

*Juan ''Pachín'' Vicens Auditorium, Ponce Puerto Rico*


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Basketball definitely the #1 sport in PR.


----------



## Don Q (Dec 27, 2009)

Bori427 said:


> Basketball definitely the #1 sport in PR.


Without a shadow of a doubt!


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

*Utica Memorial Auditorium*, Utica, NY, USA. Home to the Utica Comets, founded 2013, of the American Hockey League. Cap. 3,815:


----------



## Matze20111984 (May 27, 2009)

short list of Arenas in Germany with capacity from 6.000 to 15.000 seats:

*- O2 World Berlin (14.800 seats)*










*- SAP Arena Mannheim (14.500)*










*-TUI Arena Hannover (13.800)*










*- ISS Dome Düsseldorf (13.400)*










*- O2 World Hamburg (13.000)*










*- Olympiahalle München (12.500)*










*- Gerry Weber Stadion Halle (12.300)*










*- Westfalenhalle Dortmund (12.000)*










*- ÖVB-Arena Bremen (10.400)*










*- König Pilsener Arena Oberhausen (10.300)*










*- Max-Schmeling-Halle Berlin (10.000)*










*- Festhalle Frankfurt (9.850)*










*- Hanns-Martin-Schleyer-Halle Stuttgart (8.500)*










*Arena Nürnberger Versicherung Nürnberg (8.200)*










*- Königpalast Krefeld (8.000)*










*- GETEC Arena Magdeburg (7.800)*










*- Porsche Arena Stuttgart (7.500)*










*- Arena Leipzig (7.100)*










*- Brose Arena Bamberg (6.800)*










*- Audi-Dome München (6.700)*










*- Curt-Frenzel-Stadion Augsburg (6.700)*










*- Volkswagen Halle Braunschweig (6.600)*










*Helios Arena - Villingen-Schwenningen (6.300)*










*- Campushalle Flensburg (6.300)*










*- Olympia Eishalle München (6.300)*










*EWE Arena Oldenburg (6.000)*










*- Telekom Dome Bonn (6.000)*










*- ratiopharm arena Ulm (6.000)*


----------



## AstroBiont (Nov 20, 2007)

I wanted to post the following report in a "*WALES - Stadium and Arena Development News*" thread, but I can't find one.



> *Arena part of £500m Swansea city centre revamp*
> 
> By David Dulin
> BBC News
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-35374781


----------



## oscaldd (Jul 5, 2011)

Old Poliedro of Caracas 13000 cap.


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Just some Aussie arenas. Capacity shown is for sports events such as basketball. Overall capacity may differ in some cases. Also, only their non-commercial names are shown.

Only those >5,000 are shown

*Adelaide Entertainment Centre - 10,000*









*AIS Arena, Canberra - 5,200*









*Brisbane Entertainment Centre - 13,500*









*Cairns Convention Centre - 5,300*









*Derwent Entertainment Centre, Hobart - 5,000*









*Gold Coast Convention and Exhibition Centre - 5,269*









*John Cain Arena, Melbourne - 10,500 (retractable roof)*









*Margaret Court Arena, Melbourne - 7,500 (retractable roof)*









*Rod Laver Arena, Melbourne - 14,820 (tennis. Can hold 15,400 for basketball) (retractable roof)*









*Perth Arena - 14,846 (retractable roof)*









*Ken Rosewall Arena, Sydney - 10,500*









*State Sports Centre, Sydney - 5,006*









*Adelaide Arena - 8,000*









*Townsville Entertainment and Convention Centre - 5,257*









*Wollongong Entertainment Centre - 6,000*









*Queensland State Netball Centre, Brisbane - 5,000*


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

The Orlando Magic are moving their D-league team to Lakeland Florida where they will play at the 8k Lakeland center. No name yet because the team wants to do a fan submitted name. The Lakeland Center has hosted the Florida State High School Basketball championships quite a few times over the years and the Harlem globetrotters as well. Here are some pics in basketball shape:



















Source:
http://www.wtsp.com/sports/orlando-magic-to-move-d-league-team-to-lakeland/369759941

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...ba-d-league-team-lakeland-20161214-story.html


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Impressive arenas in Australia. Has the league continued to grow? On the international stage, Aussies are becoming more and more relevant and were arguably the second best team in Rio this past summer.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

endrity said:


> Impressive arenas in Australia. Has the league continued to grow? On the international stage, Aussies are becoming more and more relevant and were arguably the second best team in Rio this past summer.



The league (NBL) is said to be at its highest standard since it began in 1979. There aren't a lot of teams, only 8. Apparently the imports are of the highest quality since the league's golden era of the late 80's / early 90's.
Back then the NBL was at a similar standard to the European leagues but then the bottom fell out and due to market size, could not compete with the pay tv and associated media revenue explosion which gave such a boost to the European standards and salaries.

Many, many clubs have folded over the years, the last being the Townsville Crocodiles who lasted 23 years. Sad to see any team go but the leagues priority was the reestablishment of the former foundation club the Brisbane Bullets who exited the league in 2008 because of an ownership collapse.

Perth and Adelaide have generally managed to stay healthy and competitive. Adelaide's current crowds could be healthier considering the exciting team they have, leading the current standings.
Perth is the leagues most consistent and success club with the most champions (7), most Grand Final appearances (12) and 30 straight playoff appearances. Due to the rise in league standard and more stability in its bigger markets, the Perth Wildcats run of success is being seriously challenged this season but they still lead the leagues attendances, habitually pulling over 10 000 since returning to the CBD from the suburbs into the larger Perth Arena 5 years ago.

Getting the Melbourne and Sydney markets right has been an endless struggle for the league. Sydney is a fickle sporting market. The Sydney Kings have often struggled to attract metro-wide support. They used to play in the CBD but gave now moved to the more geographical central Olympic Park at Homebush which I hope pays off for them but it's a big arena to fill.

Melbourne traditionally has had the strongest grassroots basketball community but allegiances have been divided among numerous former clubs and merged entities. Depending on who u ask, the current club Melbourne United are either a rebranded loved and loathed Melbourne Tigers, or a new entity that commandeered the Tigers license. Either way we really want to be seeing 10 000+ attendances at all Sydney and Melbourne games.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Boardwalk Hall, a remarkable building in Atlantic City. Again, a lot of history, varied events.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

The University of South Florida in Tampa Florida recently did a major renovation of their basketball arena a few years ago:

Before:









After:


----------



## Urmstoniain (Mar 23, 2015)

Not seeing a thread for Welsh venues, so am sticking this here.

Have to say this one has passed me by...









Fresh images of Swansea Arena revealed


A new fly-through video has been released of the under-construction Swansea Arena, a new 3,500-capacity venue scheduled to open in...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

mrakbaseball said:


> Boardwalk Hall, a remarkable building in Atlantic City. Again, a lot of history, varied events.


Wrestlemania's IV and V were held there.


----------

